# Belt sander slipping



## BlackbuttWA (May 4, 2010)

I have a Makita 75mm belt sander.
The last lot of belts are all a fraction too big which means that they slip .
Has anyone on here tried to increase the diameter of the rollers to combat this ?

Any help appreciated

Col


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

BlackbuttWA said:


> I have a Makita 75mm belt sander.
> The last lot of belts are all a fraction too big which means that they slip .
> Has anyone on here tried to increase the diameter of the rollers to combat this ?
> 
> ...


Don't know about Aus. but here in the USA, I think it would be easier to just change belt suppliers!


----------



## jack3140 (Aug 24, 2012)

you might try some belt dressing spray Inside the belt might work ..just a thought jack


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

I knew a guy who used tape to make the roller bigger.


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Use silicon self fusing tape on 1 roller or as suggested change belt suppliers or get the schematic and see if the locking lever is not doing its job.

good luck - baker


----------



## IGOR_481 (Jan 21, 2010)

*I have fixed the same problem by using a few rounds of tape on the rollers to build them up, might want to check the adjuster slides to be sure that dust has not clogged them to the point the rollers are not sliding all the way out when you lock them into place.*


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

As others have suggested, the suspicion falls on the tensioning/roller slide mechanism.
No way should any belt be that oversize that the tensioner can't take up the slack. If it _is_ the belts that are way over size, please take 'em back. The manufacturer _needs_ to know they've got a problem!! If you only bought 1/2 doz. can you imagine how many dozens (thousands?) are potentially out there?
In fact, cut to the chase; phone the Manufacturer and let them know about the issue. If they're reputable, they'll just send you new ones (maybe some freebies for your trouble)>


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Col; 
I agree with the other comments about the slide-tensioner. *I'd be highly suspicious that the tensioner couldn't take up any possible slack.*
If it is in fact the belts please call the manufacturer, or e-mail them. They need to know they have a problem if it is the belts. The problem of taking them back to the retail outlet is that in all probability they'll not bother notifying the manufacturer. There could be hundreds or even thousands of non standard belts that are floating around out there.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Col.

If the new belts are the same size,brand as the previous belts, I would say the problem is with the tensioner. Check for dust clogging up the mechanism. I recently changed belts on my belt sander and was amazed how much dust was there.


----------



## BlackbuttWA (May 4, 2010)

Thanks very much for all the suggestions.
I tried one of the old belts & even though it is well worn it still grips ok.
This was a new supplier to me.

Another lesson learned

Col


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Col; sorry about my double post earlier. The first one disappeared and I thought it was deleted... *embarrassed*


----------

